# teryx rear diff pinion nut size??



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

anyone know what size the nut that holds the pinion in on a t-rex's rear differential? not too happy cause my new to me t-rex blew the pinion bearing Saturday......oh well that's what you get when you buy used I guess

thanks guys


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

48 views and no one knows? that's fine I made my own and it cost 6 bucks to do, and works great!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess no one knew. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

well here you go, 3/4 inch pluming coupler, small length of pipe that fits over the pinion (height and width) a large washer and nut, take the coupler apart and use the large center section, weld pipe to fitting, washer to pipe, and nut to washer, and a little time grinding to open up the fitting at the bottom to fit over the pinion and there you go!


----------



## lurk (May 21, 2010)

If it is the same as a brute front pinion nut go to Lowes or home depot and get a set if cheap shower head sockets add a little heat and it should come right out


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Picture would be nice

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

its much much bigger then the front pinion nut on a brute, I have one of those....


----------

